# Open F Tuning on 7 String



## FallOfHumanity (Aug 31, 2013)

Hi there,

I'm trying to cover some songs from Northlane, and they've said a lot of their songs use Open F tuning on their 7 string guitars. Does anyone here know what that tuning is on a 7 string in order of low-to-high?

Thanks.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 31, 2013)

A-F-A-C-F-C-F , Although I'm winging this off my head and just altering an Open F for a 6 string.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Aug 31, 2013)

I would assume it'd either be F-C-F-C-F-A-C, or F-C-F-A-C-F-C. More likely the former than the latter


----------



## FallOfHumanity (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for that. I've listened to the album again and they do have the lowest open note on the 7th string as F.

I read somewhere that they might actually be using Drop Bb, with the 7th string tuned to F: 

F A# F A# D# G C

My guitar is setup for standard, so this might not happen very well.


----------



## The Uncreator (Aug 31, 2013)

If they start from F instead of just adding to a normal Open F I'd suspect you'd need certain gauges for those strings.


----------

